# Question for the single guys who mingle a lot...



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

While I overnight there last summer while traveling through, I had a very pleasant experience with a lady I met. Now, being the prepared type, I brought "raincoats" with me like all my co-workers that have traveled through suggested. I never thought to ask are "raincoats" readily available like at supermarkets, or pharmacies. Given its an Islamic country, & I'm planning on staying a few years, & all the expats mingling with each other, seemed like its a pertinent question to ask...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Condoms are allowed and readily available.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Condoms are allowed and readily available.


Condoms! The man was asking about raincoats to keep his ladyfriends dry in inclement weather - perhaps to spread over a puddle on the ground so she doesn't get her feet wet, as in olden, more chivalrous days. 

I don't think it rains much in Dubai dude, you'll be safe.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You'd be surprised how easily available they are.

In the UK, they're hidden somewhere beside the toothpaste in supermarkets, or high behind the counter above cigarettes in petrol stations.

Here, they're right next to the checkouts beside the chewing gum and magazines. And it's not just "raincoats", they also have a selection of lubricants (in sex toy-shaped bottles) and vibrating rings!

And if you venture down to the older part of town, "sex creams" are readily available too but I have no idea what they are for or how they would even be used.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Here, they're right next to the checkouts beside the chewing gum and magazines. And it's not just "raincoats", they also have a selection of lubricants (in sex toy-shaped bottles) and vibrating rings!


Some of the little corner shops also proudly display them in the window....as I found out when I went to get some groceries one Saturday morning whilst living in the Marina! What a way to start the day! 

@Ish - your lady friend should also have no problem getting birth control pills if she's after some extra protection - available over the counter without prescription. And no, she won't have to suffer the embarrassment of asking for them as they are proudly displayed on the shelf!


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes curiosity gets the best of me. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> And if you venture down to the older part of town, "sex creams" are readily available too but I have no idea what they are for or how they would even be used.


Yeah.....right....


----------

